# Anyone see Dr Phil yesterday - about the Bad Girls & the Bad boys...



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I watched this out of pure curioisty Dr. Phil.com - Shows - Bad Girls 2 of the women were not all that obknoxious , but one -an admitted Gold Digger who will not even kiss a man but USE him to get what she wants, paying for her college education, buying her houses, she claims she does not even have sex with them -but lets them think she may, then tosses them aside, only hangs out with the RICH because she is so deserving and even TEACHES women how to be Gold diggers, this is her GIFT in life. 

A "Cougar" sat beside her, she was more respectful somehow, she seemed the most sane & emotionally normal and one bad girl who seemed to have a thing for the Nice Guy type, she had some heart also. 

Then there was this Alpha male on there, OH my what a complete Jack A**. Never married , boasts about his "game", how he can take any woman down, he was on a hell of an EGO trip, making fun of some of the nicer man in the audience, who in my opionion, he would not be worthy to shine thier shoes. He was AS obknoxious as that sexy Gold Digging user who, of coarse, bragged he could even beat her at her game. He seemed to applaud these women for their games though , but HIS is superior of coarse. 

It was rather AMUSING to me. Just curious if anyone else saw this show. And your thoughts. 

It was a bragging fest on how to "play the game" to get what you want, whether it is SEX or MONEY. Interesting to note, the 2 loudest braggers never did find love- in thier 40's now I believe (at least he was), so doesn't that tell you something.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The problem that I have now with these kinds of educational programs is that it makes people like me who went into marriage with honest intentions and a full heart, and then have to leave an abusive marriage, look like gold diggers or predators when we leave with any dignity, class, or cash. Which is how I am, on my way out. I mean, it looks like I have a lot more than I do in terms of cash (things are going to be very tight, I will be working about 30 hours a week, parenting and going to school, just that it's streamlined to be manageable...some work is paid internship other work is telecommute other work is converted volunteer work...) and then if you look like you have not been dragged through the dirt because you've been going to therapy and have a good attitude then people say ohhhh, she must have used him, because look at him he is all upset and needs sympathy (or sympathy f*cks) and she is happy as a clam (for all appearances). It's a good thing one of my long-term goals in therapy was not to care what people think if I know what's what.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I didn't see the show - actually I don't think I've ever watched Dr Phil. But, based on your descriptions, I think they need to pair up the gold-digger gal with the player guy in a house together and make a reality show out of it. 

Sounds like they are all 'gold-diggers'. Like you mention whether it's a gal digging for dollar$ or a guy digging for $ex, they are all the same in my book - not worth my time worrying about.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Then there was this Alpha male on there, OH my what a complete Jack A**. Never married , boasts about his "game", how he can take any woman down, he was on a hell of an EGO trip, making fun of some of the nicer man in the audience, who in my opionion, he would not be worthy to shine thier shoes. He was AS obknoxious as that sexy Gold Digging user who, of coarse, bragged he could even beat her at her game. He seemed to applaud these women for their games though , but HIS is superior of coarse.


Must've been taped a long time ago if it had my father on it.

Once, my father was trying to make the endless point that women were too weak to trust and pointed to a Minnonite woman who worked for him, bragging that he could take her down. It was sad. I was just visiting his business briefly, so I didn't see him again for moths. He did sleep with the woman and her husband divorced her. My father seemed to think he was doing the husband a favor. To be honest, though, the woman was very attractive and he rigged the whole discussion because he already wanted her.

Seems like his legacy was only to make me more determined to not be like him, and show that not every man who was nice was a mistake in the human gene pool. That being caring and Alpha weren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

By their own admittance these people have chosen to live the kind of lifestyles that they lead.

It is hard to feel sorry for them (the "you've made your bed and now you have to lie in it"). But I do feel sorry for the innocent people in their lives they may encounter, and I am sorry that they will miss out on something that is so very important in life - being able to love another and in turn, to be loved.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> By their own admittance these people have chosen to live the kind of lifestyles that they lead.
> 
> It is hard to feel sorry for them (the "you've made your bed and now you have to lie in it"). *But I do feel sorry for the innocent people in their lives they may encounter,* and I am sorry that they will miss out on something that is so very important in life - being able to love another and in turn, to be loved.


Exactly. :iagree:


----------

